# German wants to write



## **Mimi** (16 January 2015)

Hey everyone,

I want to train my English (you see the necessity in this lines I think). This is why I'm looking for someone who wants to write with a 25 year old German girl maybe by Whats APP/We Chat etc.,mail or (good old) letter.
Maybe you want to train your German?
If you are interested in visiting each other, I'm open for it 
I like animals (especially horses, dogs, rabitts... Nearly all animals I think  ), training tricks with my horses and dogs, reading, painting pictures, sewing, meeting friends and other typical things.
Are you interested? I would be happy


----------



## Lunchbox legend (16 January 2015)

Where abouts are you Mimi? Ich hab 5 Jahre in Deutschland gewohnt and have lost loads of my German since I came back.  ...could be fun, depending on how far away we are from each other


----------



## Lacuna (16 January 2015)

Always willing to write! However my German is little to non-existant!


----------



## **Mimi** (17 January 2015)

you have a message


----------



## AmieeT (18 January 2015)

Mimi I'd love to write to you! Meine Mutti war in Deutschland geboren, meine Oma ist Deutscherin, und ihrer Mutter heißt Mimi!! I studied German for a long time, and occasionally speak to my Oma with it, but my writing has been rubbish! 

Ax


----------



## RichardRider (22 February 2015)

**Mimi** said:



			Hey everyone,

I want to train my English (you see the necessity in this lines I think). This is why I'm looking for someone who wants to write with a 25 year old German girl maybe by Whats APP/We Chat etc.,mail or (good old) letter.
Maybe you want to train your German?
If you are interested in visiting each other, I'm open for it 
I like animals (especially horses, dogs, rabitts... Nearly all animals I think  ), training tricks with my horses and dogs, reading, painting pictures, sewing, meeting friends and other typical things.
Are you interested? I would be happy 

Click to expand...

Hello Mimi,
Our Franco-American Son has been taking German for years(he's only 16,) and both OH and I have spoken or lived at time in Germany...He will be heading to Fulda for a second "exchange" visit in three weeks...I'd love him to continue his German and would almost rather he spent time in Germany or England(Europe,) than wishing always to go to the states(my home,) and hang out on the beach in California with my family(long story)

Drop me a pm if you haven't found anyone...richard rider


----------

